# Electric Powerboats in Amsterdam



## markula (Oct 27, 2013)

Ams_AK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've posted threads on our boat builds before, with varying technical detail..
> this time we've made more of a general intro video showcasing the fun of electric power on the water.. so low on tech, high on EV grins:
> ...



Hi

Realy nice job on the boats!

Lock at this motor.
http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-products/emrax-268.html 

change out 100kg motor to around 20Kg. Get a lighter boat or longer range.


----------

